# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  تست نرم افزار

## animgr

با سلام....
من برای درس مهندسی نرم افزار موضوع سمینار در مورد تست نرم افزار انتخاب کرده ام و در این رابطه هیچ منبع فارسی پیدا نکردم... :افسرده:  و به ناچار مجبور به ترجمه متون و مطالب انگلسیس شدم که کار مفیدی  می باشد فقط مشکلم کمبود وقت است...
اگر کسی از شماها منبع فارسی در این رابطه میداند میشه برام link یا نام کتاب را بگویید... :چشمک: 
از لطفتان متشکرم!

----------


## honarmandiHASSAN

[quote=animgr;420752]با سلام....
من برای درس مهندسی نرم افزار موضوع سمینار در مورد تست نرم افزار(آلفا و بتا) رو انتخاب کرده ام و در این رابطه هیچ منبع فارسی پیدا نکردم... :افسرده:  
اگر کسی از شماها منبع فارسی در این رابطه میداند میشه برام link یا نام کتاب را بگویید... :چشمک: 
MR30
13/1/1387

----------


## braveheart6675

http://www.onestoptesting.com/
http://www.testinggeek.com/

----------


## fat_roze2000

اگه مطلبی در مورد Test Project یا Test Case دارید لطفا ارائه کنید

----------


## abdollahi

مي تونيد به ديسيپلين تست RUP مراجعه كنيد. انواع تست نرم‌افزار رو با جزئيات ارائه كرده.

----------


## 900741001

هیچ یک از این دو آدرس باز نمی شوند علت آن چیست؟

----------


## m.valizadeh

با سلام

شما می توانید از وب سایت شرکت مهندس پیشگان آزمون افزار یاس، اطلاعات خوبی در این زمینه دریافت نمایید

http://www.mohandespishegan.com

با تشکر

----------

